# Check out our new setup! 22g Rimless Peninsula,Custom Stand and light fixture inside!



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, finally have a bit of free time so I wanted to share our setup we have been dreaming about for a while. We are in the finishing stages and should have water in the tank any day now, once it's all setup we will be migrating our basic 10g AGA over.

36"x12"x12" Rimless tank built by John at NAFB, bottom drilled overflow, tank will be viewable from 3 sides in our room.
28"x10"x15" baffled sump, with space for a fuge
3x par30 leds
Hydor skimmer
Maxijet 600 as a temporary powerhead as we already have this around, will eventually switch it over to a vortech mp10 most likely for a less intrusive option.


















I built the stand from solid Ash, we wanted a dark slate grey and the grain pattern worked perfectly with what we were trying to acheive visually giving it a modern feel while still getting to experience the grain of the wood.










































The stand has integrated push / pull fans which run silent and keep the moisture from building up in the sump area below the tank. Also has wiring grommets in two positions for clean wiring routing.


































Quick little video of the fans in action



Built this "industrial" feeling light fixture to hang the par30's over the tank. Will be suspended from the roof (14ft), so should give a pretty dramatic feel to the tank.










Will update this thread once we have everything together and in the apartment!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good. The only comment I can make is about the fans. With the being so close, I dont think you will get the result you want with push/pull. The fans will pull the air from each other. I would just have both pull the air out of the stand. New air will come into the satand easily (think of a straw, sucking air in is easier than blowing air out. Side note, do that for about 30 seconds, and you start to know what an asthmatic person feels when having an attack!)

Just my 0.02 on that.

Stand looks amazing, your wood work is very clean. Did you use a router, or cheat with a CNC?




Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks JT for the <3, will see what happens, switching the fans around is as easy as flipping it.

I'm a furniture designer / builder by trade so this stand wasn't anything too out there for me, Fan grills were just done with a router.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

TAL said:


> Thanks JT for the <3, will see what happens, switching the fans around is as easy as flipping it.
> 
> I'm a furniture designer / builder by trade so this stand wasn't anything too out there for me, Fan grills were just done with a router.


stand looks awesome!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ I agree -- now that's a real shop and how pros do it : )


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful tank, can't wait to see some pictures of this up and running. Interesting concept for the light fixture, it should provide a nice spread on this tank. One thing I would suggest is adding a ground wire to this, the black pipe fittings could become energized making a dangerous situation.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And another amazing stand built by another member! Next time take pics of your workshop so we can drool!!

JT is right about the ventilation. The outbound fan will just suck up the inbound air being so close. If you want proper ventilation they have to be opposite each other. 

To prove this point, take some paper and set it on fire then put it out so you have smoke then stick it in the stand and you'll see where the air is going. You might get some movement in the stand but you'll have alot of dead spots where air won't get pulled and you'll get moisture buildup anyways. Think of the airspace in your stand the same way you would a tank. You would put a return and overflow right next to each other with no other powerheads or air movement right?

You could always put a small fan inside to disturb the air and move it, kind of like a powerhead would


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

A ++ on the stand ,love how all the grains flow in unison , very well put togeather , cant wait to see the tank set up .
cheers


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind posts! Should have some water in it tonight, lights are pretty much hung, just a little bit of plumbing left. 

About the fans I agree about the opposite side would be better but this way they won't be seen which is key. Each fan flows 3x the volume of the stand per minute so i'm sure it will work out.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's where we are at now! Washing substrate as I type this and then will be getting some water in this thing!










































Big thanks to Teemee for the refugium light!

P.S - Iphone pictures suck sometimes!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking really good!  

I plan to be at the same stage with my setup by this weekend less the sump.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

> Looking really good!
> 
> I plan to be at the same stage with my setup by this weekend less the sump.


Started cleaning edges today! But man its hot! So, that was as far as I got!

Tanks looking good! Going to see the dust on the wall from those fans! Nothing a quick wipe from time to time won't solve.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful stand! I'm jealous of all you folks with your real-world skills.

If you have a chane to, spraypaint those caps black, or get gray plumbing. It'll clean everything up just a bit, but really add to they sexyness of the tank.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

We have water! Sump is full and running, the durso standpipe setup is quieter than I imagined and basically silent right now, the forced air conditioning is louder. The maxijet 600 in the display is really killing the visual for me right now but overall we are super happy!

More pics this weekend!

Thanks a great idea ameekplec! although its already full of water so might be something to do down the line.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Spent most of the weekend learning to attach rock to one another lol, finally got something we were happy with. Tough to get a good shot with the LED's.









From the living room









From the kitchen









Let the waiting begin, hopefully we won't have too rough of a cycle and can start migrating our frags from the 10g over, as well as the skimmer into the sump.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Last time I swapped tanks, I moved water between the two. The new tank was like doing a water change on the old one, and the old water went into the new one. Eventually, I crossed the drain lines. They drained into the other tanks sump! Big mess potential, but the water was the same in only a day  Moved over the rock, fish, and corals in less than 36 hours


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

What size tank did you move to what size?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

125 gallons to a 155 gallons (+ sumps)


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

ahh ya we were a bit worried about doing that because the total volume was probably close to 3x the 10g


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Love the stand!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

What make of led are they


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

LEDs are from boostled. 

Thanks again for the comments on the stand. I really enjoyed building it for something we enjoy so much. 

If anyone is looking to have a stand built feel free to shoot me a pm, would be great to combine my craft with this hobby. 

-Tyler


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great! i like the dimentions of the tank and how you did the lighting. stand looks nice too.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice setup, a MP10 would be perfect in there on the end.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya I totally agree..

Tank is all up and running, no cycle to speak of really. Have a bunch of frags we need to find spots for and added some Hermits and a couple snails as well as an Anemone Crab which we haven't seen since we brought him home, pretty sure he's deep inside one of the rocks hiding.

Will get some more pics up once we have frags placed!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more pics!

Glad you decided to skip the cycling


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Another BEAUTIFUL stand on a unique shape tank. I love the shape and it looks like the perfect peninsula tank for a small space. 

Keep the pics coming and good luck with the transfer!


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Transfer was successful but until we find spots for the 12ish FRAGS no more pics!!! Lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the lighting fixture! I see the new trend developing in reef lighting system.

Of course, the stand is awesome. Nice work.

You may want to consider adding a matching canopy to make it even more interesting...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I like the lighting fixture! I see the new trend developing in reef lighting system.
> 
> Of course, the stand is awesome. Nice work.
> 
> You may want to consider adding a matching canopy to make it even more interesting...


I've gone led too, us with nano's can easily upgrade to led. Its cheap on a nano. A big tank like yours will cost 4 times as much to go led. Its funny going to led from halide my tank in general is thriving, no more algae issues either. Though my Monti is slowly dying as its not in the direct beam of the led fixture. I need wider angle lenses, mine are only 40 degrees.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

A canopy would make it look a bit too traditional for the look we are going for. The ceilings in our apartment are also almost 14' so the light looks really dramatic hanging like it is and frames the tank nicely. 

I can't comment on the differences between LED and Metal Halide as we have only been in the hobby for a little over a year now, and LED's were starting to pick up a lot of popularity as we first started buying gear. 

So many positives to LED though to ignore:

-expandability is great. We started with a basic 10g AGA thinking we'd never upgrade and bought 1 bulb. Later we wanted a little bit more light so we bought a 2nd bulb. Now we have upgraded to our ideal tank and all we had to do was purchase a 3rd bulb. We have enough light to keep anything our hearts desire. If only our skill level was competent with that lol.
-Life span
-Heat is non existent


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the look, especially the doors and on how smooth the corner are.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

would be interested in seeing some updated pictures


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll try and get some this weekend, our collection is slowly growing. Picked up a few nice pieces from March, an Anemone Crab as well.

On a sad note our clownfish jumped the tank on Monday


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

sad to say this is for sale  

Big changes at the moment, and since future isn't quite clear, this has to go.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice job mate, top notch joinery and book-ending!


----------

